# Meow meow meowy! =*(



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

나는 총계로 자위하기 위하여 느낀다. 나는 년 빌림에를 위해 저 암컷을 열심히 매일 성교한것을 필요로 한다.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Am I correct in saying that what you posted was you saying that you need to have sexual intercourse regularly to feel good. Or something along those lines.
다만 자위하게 좋것이 있으십시오
Just write in English please Darren 
If you write in Korean again you are gay.

3098 :mrgreen:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

what does that say??

babelfish translated it as "?? ??? ???? ??? ???. ?? ? ???? ?? ? ??? ??? ?? ????? ??? ??."

yeah.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

わかりましたスマートな肛門。私は日本語に書く従って私は陽気それからでない。


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

음... 우측...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

??
edit: for some reason if I post in kanji it makes this ??
but I meant to say baka! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

?? :alyaL


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Сладостное Layla


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

> Horseradish tree of seni seviyorum


Does it taste nice? :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

and what language did you translate it as?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Spanish... :roll:

Maybe I should have tried the Italian one? :



> Very de breasts seviyorum?


 =P

*Stamps up and down on the floor* I WANNA HAVE THE TURKISH TRANSLATOR AS WELL =*(.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I can't even find one that makes sense. why is that?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Why do I feel like I just walked into a nuthouse?!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Meow meow MEOWY!


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Tu ?s o meu docinho de ovos mexidos com hortel?. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

pissed out me mind... although i've felt real from time to time tonight... maybe my mind need to feel pissed to feel real?...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Rigt? I?m pissed out me face? (which is supebe)? I?ve been to chesterfield tonight? only to find out it ws ?gaqy night?? lol? it?s been cool wartching men and women kissing each othetr ?each to heath owh?? Ronger only went out with a white leather coat (LOL)? so he got some ?looking? at. ?bless?. We was on about going to sheifeild at 10pm although we didn?t?. My mate who?s going in the army spend ?32 pounds on cigers? and that was only for three (?12 pounds each! LOL)? bless him? I? monan miss him.

IOt?s beee such a good night? fring time to time I fel t?real?? I gues my vrain wias that tired it couldn?t DR/[ed/? IO?ve has two carlens tops and five double vodkas and red bulls (I?m gonna selep well tonight!... LOL)?

Fuck? I need to get out more.. .ans smell the coffee =P ?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

*gets the hangover cure ready and brews a pot of coffee*


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Rigt? I?m pissed out me face? (which is supebe)? I?ve been to chesterfield tonight? only to find out it ws ?gaqy night?? lol? it?s been cool wartching men and women kissing each othetr ?each to heath owh?? Ronger only went out with a white leather coat (LOL)? so he got some ?looking? at. ?bless?. We was on about going to sheifeild at 10pm although we didn?t?. My mate who?s going in the army spend ?32 pounds on cigers? and that was only for three (?12 pounds each! LOL)? bless him? I? monan miss him.
> 
> IOt?s beee such a good night? fring time to time I fel t?real?? I gues my vrain wias that tired it couldn?t DR/[ed/? IO?ve has two carlens tops and five double vodkas and red bulls (I?m gonna selep well tonight!... LOL)?
> 
> flower*? I need to get out more.. .ans smell the coffee =P ?


ROFL sounds like a good night


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

You did what? :lol:

Greg :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

NEVER AGAIN! Well not till this Saturday at lease =P. OMFg? I feel so so sick? I just dwinking water? and for some weird reason? I want a fry up? although that isn?t going to happen because I will be sick!... lol

I love seeing ?hot? women massaging their tongues together? I seem to get a kinda ?warm? feeling from it?. ?Gay nights are funny as fook?? talk about self-expression? lol. There was this boxing machine where you put a ?1 in for two goes (or ?2 for five? although the lad?s logic was that high they spend about ?20 quid on it only using a ?1 at a time? lol) and you hit the boxing ball to gain a score? (this is while we?re in a gay bar? PMSL)? so any how? the high score was like 865? and they were hitting 805 to begin with? although it soon got higher and Roger got 850 and a sore wrist (not related to the other men in the bar? LOL).

I also pee?ed (blessed) into a machine in the toilet? the hole just looked like it needed ?watering?? (I have photos? lol).

Omg? I?ll write more later although I gotta go see my dyslexic tutor in 50 mins so I gotta get ready? ? but hell on earth? ?do I feel sick!?? lol


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds like a mighty fun night! Gay bars are so much fun :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Then while at one of the many bars we went too? one of my mates asked the bar lady who was picking up our drinks whether it was true or not about It being ?gay night?. She replied? yes *nods*? then she smirked? then we said we wasn?t from around there? (so we didn?t know)? any how? soon after Lee (not my bro) asked whether she had heard of a ?multi gym?? then I just sniggered? (five lads and just her on her own)? then I started to laugh? and she looked at me and asked why I was laughing? and I just waved my hand I said ?no nothing?? then the other lads started to laugh? then Lee said ?No, really it?s a club, have you heard of it (while he smirked)? then I just bursted out laughing and it got that bad for me I started to cry with laughter? it was a total ?pisser? because she didn?t have a clue what he was on about? ?multi gym??. Lol she was tasty thought!

These girls from way up north (sounded like Suz? lol)? were all over us because we were basically the only straight guys there? so that was funny as well?. It got better when they started to tongue each other? ?Bless?.

My bro Carl phoned me this morning at 11am just as I were walking towards college? and he was laughing saying how much of a shit hot time he had ?had?? he said ?you can?t buy stuff like that?? heh. Then he?s only gone and asked me to go out to my local town for another drink tonight? =S? I?m really tired? although I said yes?. I don?t know whether to go or not?

And OMFG? my damn teeth today!... the red bull made my teeth so sensitive! I only went and brought a hard beget from Greggs? =S? lol. I couldn?t eat it!... ?ouch?

Meow =P


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah... It was superb Suzi... teehee.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oi, I don't have THAT much of a Northern accent. People will be thinking I'm Farmer Giles or something!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

You fookin do... you.so.cute.on.da.phone. aww you weren't jokin bout being shy either =P )Hugs(.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

I feel crap.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you been on the piss again Em. ??

BB :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

No... it's just some bitch getting on my nerves... "that's all".

Thank you for asking thought... made me feel better =).


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

You give your ?friends? so much time and effort? then when you want to talk back? they fooking ignore you? ?users?.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

wOOt at the moment I feel excellent... my mind is so so clear!... All I need now is this to happen in my life:






Meowieeee


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

For some reason my DR has gone and I don't have any Brain fog... it's really weird... I think it could be due to me phoning two companies up because the first one has sent me the wrong motior I ordered only to not record that I asked for to be replaced with the one I ordered (they should have picked the wrong motior up yesterday, although no one turned up and my mum wasn't pleased because she stayed indoors waiting for them).. so now I got to wait till Monday... So I give the guy on the phone hell... and then I phoned Nintendo up because I couldn't log into my account... and it turns out my acount has been turned off and I've lost all my "stars" (When you buy a nintendo game, you get a card with a code in which you can change into stars and use them to "buy" stuff with"... so i've "expressed" my anger really well today... =).


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

The Daily Forum: How I Feel = Drunk...  :lol: MeowY!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

me too!... just a bit. 



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> The Daily Forum: How I Feel = Drunk...  :lol: MeowY!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh don't be taking advantage while little old me is drunk... *Cheesey smile*


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

I feel like shit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that D  
Whats the matter?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

feel better!

*hugs*


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Sorry to hear that D
> Whats the matter?


I ate yellow snow  ... :lol:

I was just feeling ungay... that's all... I feel ok now spanks =).


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Layla said:


> feel better!
> 
> *hugs*


*Feels better while grabbing Layla's butt* 

*Kisses your feet to allow you to regain your respect*... lol. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

OH, yellow snow, nasty.......

*Shakes his head and thinks that used to be my butt he grabbed*


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

I only grabbed Layla's cos she'll be moody about it... lol.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm a gem in real life *Uses angel emoticon* =P... lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

And you know this Greg! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

My head is spinnin around now.... so one stop it! =*(.


----------



## TLC (Sep 13, 2007)

..greetings)


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Meow meow meow


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi..


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

I would if you were female mate... lol.

))) Gay hugs for Polly put the kettle on (((

(sorry if that bothers you... just makes me remember past memories which were sweet =) ).


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> I would if you were female mate... lol.


You would what :shock:



> (sorry if that bothers you... just makes me remember past memories which were sweet =) ).


No, not at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> > I would if you were female mate... lol.
> 
> 
> You would what :shock:


wowly there... that's just like asking a lady her age! Tis a no go!... lol. (i'm not gonna be diggin me a hole tonight =P).



> No, not at all.


Is that reverse psychology?... lol =P.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Im going home


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going to sleep ladies and gents... my time to rest is now... see you all at the next stage of awareness =).


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Unsophisticated

=I


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

I believe my brain fog may be returning due to coming off Clonazepam. I'll give myself some time to correct my sleep patern and get to the gym, and if my mind is still fogged out, i'll see about going back onto Clonazepam.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

What ever it takes I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

http://dancingfabulous.ytmnd.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel jolly good. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

In need of s shoulder massage!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Confused about being confused.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

explain


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm confused about being in a state of confusion yet it's not related to a subject... it's ... it's brain fog... it's a mild state... *sigh*. Though I was rid of it... humm. I haven't been sleeping right and I haven't been able to get up in the morning... I just don't have the energy to lift myself out of bed, and not only that... I am totally disoriented when I wake up at 8:30am... so I have to go back to bed and wake up at 11-12. I guess I have a fear of this brain fog returning... but this fear is causing it to slowly return any how. I must get up @ 8:30... or it will destory me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know what you mean about the brain fog. I play a lot of poker and sometimes I completely forget how to play and what to do. It sucks. I also have trouble getting up in the mornings. I usually wake up around 3 or 4 PM as pathetic as that sounds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I can relate with the poker business although that's due to my short-term memory. No it's not pathetic at all... with what we're going through it's to be expected.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

*YAWN*... I'm tired.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Feeling serious today :roll: :


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW this morning I had an out of body expexersujhhwefiuhlfiuqruih < whatever!

I lifted my arm up and it didn't sync in time so let's say I reached to touch my mouth... my real arm was half way to doing it while my "Magical" soul arm was already there.

I had this effect when I was around 5-6 years old and I could do it quite often... although it wasn't has bad as this... =O


----------



## lainey B (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey you told me to start chatting on the main forum, but I am so nervous. I told my cousin what I was doing and they were flatered I was trying to learn more about DPD and DR lol. How are you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Yay welcome on here =).

Be nervous in real life around real people... if any where... on here relax... make your own vent thread where you can just express nonsense... and I for one won't judge you because I know how it felt to repress my emotions. Some time we all need to scream (I haven't yet... kinda stoopid to scream in your local Weatherspoons (Pub if you didn't know) but even when the house is emtpy... it's daft to me... but it could really help me.... catch 22 thingy thing! I'm not really the guy to go through Dr/Dp with you, I get more outta listening... although i'm the village clown around here, so I don't get taken seriously any longer... so I tend to be a clown most of the time. Best thing to do is get chatting with other folk here because if you just come in expecting answers... it won't happen... I have spend some good long hours with new members only for them to leave with out a thank you etc... which is upsetting... so you're more likely to be listened to the longer you stay here.

I'm ok at the moment... I got to sleep at 1:30am but woke up @ 3:00am feeling dizzy... so I won't be able to get back to sleep now =S.

Well done on writing here =) no need to be nervous, please feel free to PM me if you feel uncomfortable talking/typing on the site.

Take care then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

> I have spend some good long hours with new members only for them to leave with out a thank you etc... which is upsetting...


*Blows you a big kiss* I still luv ya pal.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

)))Big Gay hugs for Greg((( Spank you babe! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm on my male period... and I don't like it


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

eat some chocolate darren


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Bring soom from your homeland when we meet... and don't forget the cream  Sorries... me's just tired =*(.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I feel wank... and I talk bull shit me does! =/


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

American chocolate verses EUro chocolate....poll?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

hmm. euro has too much hazelnut flavour.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> American chocolate verses EUro chocolate....poll?


The yanks don't have a chance!... lol.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Layla said:


> hmm. euro has too much hazelnut flavour.
> 
> have you tried Scharffen Berger? mmm good chocolate.


Yeah that's if it's a "hazelnut" chocolate bar =P

yeah i think so?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What's the german chocolate that comes in the squares???? I think that might be the best I've had. I think it starts with a "R".


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

No idea!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

This is the bomb!......end of poll  ........


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Yeah Greg's right... I get that sweet stuff real cheap @ lidl =).


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

http://pi.ytmnd.com


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I feel super duper! :mrgreen: Me DR is really weak *Pee's on his DR* :mrgreen:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:? * goes off to find some adult diapers and some newspapers/puppy pads for darren*


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Nooooossss I totally went outside to pee on my DR! :mrgreen: I unzipped and got MR happy out!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I feel SUPERB AgaIn! AHHHH get soom pills down ya guys! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK WANK 

gRRRR... *Smashes room up*... lol. Gawd i've has such a fucking bad day... I've felt so fucking angry (which kinda felt good afterwards* because i've been hot and fed up! I woke up with brain fog and had it through out the day! AHHHHhhh! lol. It's gonna be a one off.... I can't be arsed with dealing with it again!


----------



## claudinewtf (Jan 6, 2008)

this thread just made me stop weeping.  :/  xP 
no worries though.. i'm clearly mad.
regardless.. 2 cheers for choclate that is dark from any country except the us..and for the fookin accents.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Yo yo!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

WASSSSUUUPPPPP. How does it feel to be home again?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Well i'm liking the cold English weather... so I guess I was ready to come back? lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Last week down in southern california it was around 100 degrease (F) and this week there's been thunderstorms and lightening.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Motherearth is at peace... :?


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

?Puta que hablan huevadas en esta mierda de foro, por la concha de su madre, JAJAJAJA!

With love,
Krisman-


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

*Trips your up*.... lol 

What does that mean??


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Feeling hyper today :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

The answer is still no.

You crept in rather quietly this time didn't you DARREN. Wonder how long it will take, I'm not snitching this time DARREN  it's not my job....I can't be arsed. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Our spiritual bone scares you Lyns... I know this. Yet I myself have been able to give into it and accept the truth that is "We're soul mates". I understand this overwhelms you as it did me... Please don't keep fighting it... you'll only end up more hurt 

Come given me sooooom love :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, WTF is a spiritual bone? If we had a Spiritual bone I'd probably wack you with it :mrgreen: ......as a sign of affection of course.. _errr erhhmm._

Sorry to break it to you like this DAZ but this once upon a time self confessed bacheloress is not available anymore, my hard outer shell was penetrated to my core. I'm a big sop now...  .. so I can't argue with you anymore as much as I enjoy it. Be comforted I'm sure some unsuspecting girl will want to have a Spiritual bone with you. :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Finishes his ten min crying*... what have you done to me? 

:lol: C'mon LYNZ we have a right crack... how could you ever get bored of this? (What is this any how? lol).

Awww man... I meant "spiritual bond" not "spiritual bone" lol... *hits you with his spiritual bone* :mrgreen:

Nah you're the only one for me Lynz... :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hahah i cant believe that when i first joined the forum i actually thought you guys had some spiritual bone going on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> hahah i cant believe that when i first joined the forum i actually thought you guys had some spiritual bone going on.


ROFL You what ??? :shock: _Shudders_ 



Dopeninja said:


> :lol: C'mon LYNZ we have a right crack... how could you ever get bored of this? (What is this any how? lol).


Yeah alright, okay, I admit it you're right DAZ, it (I dunno what it is) has been a blast........ using you for my own entertainment. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

there's definitely a spiritual bone taking place here


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> hahah i cant believe that when i first joined the forum i actually thought you guys had some spiritual bone going on.


You beleived what you saw because you saw the truth with your own very good heart as well *Puts his hand on his chest*... aw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Yeah alright, okay, I admit it you're right DAZ, it (I dunno what it is) has been a blast........ using you for my own entertainment. :wink: :mrgreen:


Yay yay yay! Tis fun! :mrgreen: I'll be your squeezy toy any time!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> there's definitely a spiritual bone taking place here


You know this my man! :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Spirit said:


> ROFL You what ??? :shock: _Shudders_


ahhahhahahhaah :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Dopeninja said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > hahah i cant believe that when i first joined the forum i actually thought you guys had some spiritual bone going on.
> ...





Dopeninja said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > there's definitely a spiritual bone taking place here
> ...


You've taken derealisation to a whole new level DAZ , you can't see the reality that you and me will never have a beautiful spiritual bone, you _need_ to be here still. :mrgreen:

Peachy and Kenny, LOL don't encourage him.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ain't we just one big happy family. sigh. 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Spirit said:


> You've taken derealisation to a whole new level DAZ , you can't see the reality that you and me will never have a beautiful spiritual bone, you _need_ to be here still. :mrgreen:


You Crussshhhh my heart :!:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Not nearly enough though because you keep on comin back for more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Dopeninja said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > You've taken derealisation to a whole new level DAZ , you can't see the reality that you and me will never have a beautiful spiritual bone, you _need_ to be here still. :mrgreen:
> ...


You may want to check this site out D, it may be helpful?

http://crushedhearts.webs.com/


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow was this site made specifically for darren?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

> Welcome to crushed hearts.com
> If you are reading this you have most probably been done over buy someone you felt shared your feelings WRONG!!!! your just kidding yourself, there are much better ways of finding happiness other than chasing someone around that thinks your a twat.
> 
> You have to ask yourself pal "AM I A TWAT" and then move on with your life.


ROFL haha, do it Darren, but do we need to ask...really....C'mon.
We've all been there Darren, you'll get over it.....eventually.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Dopeninja said:


> Our spiritual bone scares you Lyns... I know this


Oh and yeah any sentence containing the words or implying we have a "our Spiritual bone" does scare me the shit outa me.......Keep it away from me.

See I've gone soft....I stole the cute lil pussy cat off that website...it might soften the blow.(Edit. that kitty wasn't quite right for me}
Think my toy went to bed on his own........Shockers.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

its cute spirit


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah see, I'm not really a meany at all. 

I'm quite tame and friendly and soft and loving really....I am.

If you handle with care. :twisted:

:wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

oh mother :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Not nearly enough though because you keep on comin back for more.


Only for the same to happen, you demanding respect and "moaning" for me to be banned because i'm too witty for ya :wink:

What's this about respect.... are you my mother? )Hugz( :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> You may want to check this site out D, it may be helpful?


I woke up with dry tears when I got up this morning, I think i've already gotten over it :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> wow was this site made specifically for darren?


Hey you feed the troll and the troll comes back for more :mrgreen: you've only yourselves to blame


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Oh and yeah any sentence containing the words or implying we have a "our Spiritual bone" does scare me the shit outa me.......Keep it away from me.
> 
> See I've gone soft....I stole the cute lil pussy cat off that website...it might soften the blow.
> Think my toy went to bed on his own........Shockers.


I hear a lot of venting coming this way my little Spirit. I beleive you've many issues you haven't dealt with yet and you "should" seek a councellor. I'm a good listener myself thought :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Dopeninja said:


> What's this about respect.... are you my mother? )Hugz( :mrgreen:
> 
> _Edited alot of the shit out............._........."i'm too witty for ya :wink:


Riveting.......Your mother would be real proud of you Darren.



Dopeninja said:


> I hear a lot of venting coming this way my little Spirit.


.

Not venting.....just more rejection.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> oh mother :roll:


Isn't that Darrens line. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Me and mon are best of pals! She knows me and if she read my messages it would only make her giggle. I'm the golden boy of my family afterall :mrgreen:

Your mom and dad aren't so proud of you ya?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe take the test and see?

http://crushedhearts.webs.com/


----------

